# Hancock County GA QDM



## DoDahDaze (Feb 25, 2013)

BuckHigh Hunt Club has openings for new members.

Located in Powelton Georgia.
Lease is 380 acres.
Campsite is 1.3 miles from lease.  Campsite includes Cooks Cabin, bath house, electricity and water.  Trailer hookup provided.
Dues aprx. $650.00 per year.
Existing Members: 7  Maximum 12.
Rules: Follow Georgia DNR hunting regulations. (family environment)
Game: Deer, Turkey, small game. no hogs yet.
Food plots: Member provided.

Email tonywi@bellsouth.net


----------



## DoDahDaze (Mar 4, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## lilbear830 (Mar 9, 2013)

Any ducks?


----------



## DoDahDaze (Mar 9, 2013)

One small beaver pond but no ducks.


----------



## clintonwalton5 (May 10, 2013)

still have openings left?


----------



## DoDahDaze (May 10, 2013)

Yes, we still have openings.


----------



## DoDahDaze (Oct 22, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## NCummins (Oct 28, 2013)

What are the harvest rules?


----------



## EJG (Nov 13, 2013)

DNR rules, we are in Hancock which is a QDM county. Bucks must have 4 points on one side at least 1 inch long


----------



## abkwwl (Dec 30, 2013)

Any 2014 openings, abkwwl@windstream.net. Thanks, Bradley


----------

